# Help with my Platies



## rolltide21 (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, I'm a college student. I was wanting a little life for my dorm room, so I went up to the pet store and I was told that a 1 gallon tank would be perfect for 3 platies. Not knowing anything about them, I said sure and they're swimming around in here right now. 

By doing a little reading, I have found that this isn't a good situation at all - it's way too small of a tank. If I got a 5 gallon tank would I be alright to keep them?

Thanks!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

5g will be ok, but quick question: do u know what gender your fish are?
females anal fin will be triangle-shaped, while males will be closed up with an elongened few rays.


----------



## rolltide21 (Feb 3, 2010)

2 females, 1 male.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Typically if you have a male you should have at least three females. I think the male will chase the females to death. You might watch and see if the male is chasing the females. They can literally chase a female until it dies.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

typically u can have 2 females, but as flyin-lowe suggested, 3 would be better, but than that would be overstock for a 5g


----------



## Rootsnshoots (Feb 11, 2010)

A 5 gallon tank would prob hold 4 platies and I would also agree to get another female but man you are gonna be when they start breeding. Check craigslist or something you can get some really sicko tanks on a budget if you just look. Any way good luck bro happy fish


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add 2-3 bunches of anacharis (an aquarium plant) to help maintain the tank.

5g would be much better 10g if you have the room even better.


----------

